# Plasma Disc Decompression (Nucleoplasty)



## jmacleodlang (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm gathering opinions regarding how different practices bill for Plasma Disc Decompression (Nucleoplasty).


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 18, 2009)

*AMA Comment*

CPT code 62287, Aspiration or decompression procedure, percutaneous, of nucleus pulposus of intervertebral disk, any method, single or multiple levels, lumbar (eg, manual or automated percutaneous diskectomy, percutaneous laser diskectomy), should be used to report nucleoplasty for percutaneous diskectomy using patented radiofrequency energy to ablate and decompress herniated discs. 

We haven't performed this procedure yet...what do you use?

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM6291.pdf


----------

